# Thermometers?



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I *think* this is the right place for this! I am going to try FAM - reading TCOYF (for the second time - read it the first time 4 years ago trying to get PG w/DD). I needed a new thermometer so I went to CVS and $ years ago there was a BBT one and tonight there wasn't. I just got the CVS quick-read one. Is that okay? I just got my period back for the first time since my m/c so I want to start temping tomorrow so in a few months we can rely on FAM. Thanks!


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi Kerrie! Nice to see you over here. Same thing happened when I went to CVS. I havn't had any problems with mine.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi, I have no idea if that type of thermometer works or not, I have heard you need a very sensitve thermometer, more so than your average fever thermometer. If you're concerned, you can order one online for about $10 from this website:
http://www.ccli.org/catalog/cclcatalog.phtml

I use the digital basal thermometer sold here and it works very well. It's actually the same brand that is recommended in TCOYF (or at least they have a bunch of info with the thermometer about how to chart that comes from that book and a sample chart)

good luck with your charting!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Okay, so I took my temp this morning and couldn't read the darn thing -not enough light and it's only going to get worse w/the winter coming. I think I'm going to have to return it. My old one would keep the last temp until it was turned on again. That way I never had to worry about enough light or remembering what the numbers were.


----------

